# hunting mocs



## danmc (Sep 29, 2010)

not sure if this is too off topic or not but I figure you traditional archers are a sneaky bunch 

anyone have a favorite pair of really soft and lightweight moccasins or other shoes that you like for hunting on the ground?  The boots I wear up in to a tree stand are about the noisiest things stomping around in.  Been half way thinking of just taking a scrap piece of leather and stitching up a really basic moc that would give protection against briars but otherwise be silent and let me feel the ground.

-Dan


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got a pair of Sorel Suka boots that were given to me for Christmas last year. They are the bomb.  

This is the first pair of boots that actually keep my feet toasty warm in 20 degree weather.  

The sole is ultra flexible and quiet. I can sneak around with no problems. They're lightweight and waterproof. 

They've changed their line a bit for this year, but they have plenty of men's shoes/moccasins with this same sole. They're also sherpa lined, even the footbed. I can't praise these boots enough. 

Try www.sorel.com and look around in the men's section. You're looking for the ones with a sole like these. I'm sure everyone is gonna have a different suggestion, but I know you can't go wrong with Sorel as far as a warm and QUIET pair of boots.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 29, 2010)

I generally go from snake boots into rubber boots.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 29, 2010)

danmc said:


> not sure if this is too off topic or not but I figure you traditional archers are a sneaky bunch
> 
> anyone have a favorite pair of really soft and lightweight moccasins or other shoes that you like for hunting on the ground?  The boots I wear up in to a tree stand are about the noisiest things stomping around in.  Been half way thinking of just taking a scrap piece of leather and stitching up a really basic moc that would give protection against briars but otherwise be silent and let me feel the ground.
> 
> -Dan



Make you a pair of eastern center seam moccasins. Quick and easy to make and you can make them as short or as long as you like. I've made 5 or 6 pair of them over the past couple of years. http://www.nativetech.org/clothing/moccasin/mocinstr.html


----------



## rastaman (Sep 29, 2010)

All the moccasins i have ever tried had soles that were really slick.  No problem if you are on flat ground, but rolling hills with leaves (especially if wet) are tough.  During spring thru early fall when i'm trying to sneak on pigs, i wear tennis shoes or trail running shoes.  If i'm in snaky areas i wear a pair of "turtleskin snake gaiters" to add some protection to my lower legs.  When it gets colder, i wear my danner boots or muck boots.


----------



## danmc (Sep 29, 2010)

rastaman:  slick bottoms do sound like an issue

RoosterTodd:  thanks for the link.  Looks like something I should try.  Good project for some night when kids are in bed and I have a few free moments.  Have you found a particular material that works best?  Until my kids are older and show an interest in it I probably won't have time for braintanning my own...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 29, 2010)

danmc said:


> rastaman:  slick bottoms do sound like an issue
> 
> RoosterTodd:  thanks for the link.  Looks like something I should try.  Good project for some night when kids are in bed and I have a few free moments.  Have you found a particular material that works best?  Until my kids are older and show an interest in it I probably won't have time for braintanning my own...



Elk and moose are good. Buckskin is too thin. I even made a pair out of pig skin one time. Whatever you use, try to make sure it's vegetable tanned and not chromium tanned. You can find vegetable tanned leathers for sale all over the internet. Shop around and you'll find some good deals. Brettuns Village leather has some sales going most of the time. Look for 3 or 4 ounce leather.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2010)

Soft footed foot wear is defienetly quieter but the greatest attribute would be that it makes most people move slower. 99% of hunters move to much and to quick. I prefer to go shoeless if possible or wear sandels in warm weather.


----------



## danmc (Sep 29, 2010)

trad bow said:


> Soft footed foot wear is defienetly quieter but the greatest attribute would be that it makes most people move slower. 99% of hunters move to much and to quick. I prefer to go shoeless if possible or wear sandels in warm weather.



I have considered going shoeless.  When I run in the neighborhood I go barefoot but there are less brambles!


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 30, 2010)

I've got an old worn out pair of Clarks Wallabees that I've worn in the woods when it's not wet and muddy. They are extremely comfortable and very light. The "gum" sole lets you feel the ground much better than boots and they are very quiet. 

If it's nasty I also have a very worn pair of army surplus jungle boots that are much lighter and thinner than normal leather boots.


----------



## Jeff Fortner (Sep 30, 2010)

Irish setter boots.  I have a pair that have really thin flexible soles.  You can feel even small twigs.  they are quiet though!!


----------



## TGUN (Oct 1, 2010)

This place makes the best I know. A friend has a pair and LOVES them. I have it on my Christmas wish list. The best custom fit you will find. long waiting list and the cost is the only down side.

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_stalkingtracking/boots_stalking.html

Bill


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2010)

TGUN said:


> This place makes the best I know. A friend has a pair and LOVES them. I have it on my Christmas wish list. The best custom fit you will find. long waiting list and the cost is the only down side.
> 
> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_stalkingtracking/boots_stalking.html
> 
> Bill





Boy have you nailed that one.  By the end of the year, my custom lightweight snake boots should be in production.


----------



## TGUN (Oct 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Boy have you nailed that one.  By the end of the year, my custom lightweight snake boots should be in production.



You ordered some?


----------



## deadend (Oct 1, 2010)

Though not mocs, I have a pair of the Danner Jackyl snake boots that are extremely quiet.  The soles are really thin and flexible with shallow tread that is rounded in nature.  I can really feel sticks and rocks underfoot while stalking.  Danner makes them in a regular height boot as well.  BTW they are still waterproof after 4 years.


----------



## TGUN (Oct 1, 2010)

deadend said:


> Though not mocs, I have a pair of the Danner Jackyl snake boots that are extremely quiet.  The soles are really thin and flexible with shallow tread that is rounded in nature.  I can really feel sticks and rocks underfoot while stalking.  Danner makes them in a regular height boot as well.  BTW they are still waterproof after 4 years.



The non snake ones is what I use now. still want those moc boots, but the Jackyl are the best boots I have used for soft, quite walking. like a sneaker.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 4, 2010)

TGUN said:


> This place makes the best I know. A friend has a pair and LOVES them. I have it on my Christmas wish list. The best custom fit you will find. long waiting list and the cost is the only down side.
> 
> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_stalkingtracking/boots_stalking.html
> 
> Bill



Them look like some good boots...... But they aint cheap!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2010)

Moose is good. My next pair, I`ll make from buffalo.


----------

